# 2010-11 Michiana RC On-Road / Stadium Racing- Mishawaka, IN (South Bend)



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Back and Better than Ever,

New season, new thread! Michiana RC's 2010/2011 On Road / Stadium Racing Season!


Here's the start of the new thread for Michiana RC's 2010-2011 On Road & Stadium Racing Season. We have many new exciting things planned for the Winter Season- stay tuned to the website and this thread for more information!

*Winter Racing Starts September 24th! Every Friday night! Doors open at 5pm, Racing starts at 7pm!*

*Practices start the following Monday the 27th!*
-Every *Monday* night from 5-9pm: *Stadium Practice ONLY* (jumps are out for the trucks & Short Course!)
-Every *Wednesday* night from 5-9pm: *On-Road Practice ONLY* (no jumps)

If you've never been to Michiana RC before- Here's a few reasons you'll wanna check us out!

* 36' x 60' track surface, with an approximate 120' runline.
* *BRAND NEW!!! CRC "Fasttrack" Ozite racing surface. * 
* AMB Scoring which accepts Personal Transponders.
* RC Scoring Pro, the best software on the market.
* Good upstairs and downstairs pitting.
* Hobby shop on-site, carrying the essential items.
* A clean, fun environment!


Common Classes are as Follows:

-Stadium Truck Novice (T4/XXX trucks) Foam tires or smooth rubber tires.
-Stadium Truck Advanced (same as above)
-Short Course Stock (ROAR Rules)

-12th Scale Stock (ROAR Rules)
-Touring Car (looking like 17.5/Rubber)
-Vintage Trans Am (rules TBD)

Other classes are welcome! Takes four to make a class.

Check out our website, www.michianarc.com for directions and other information! 

NOTE: A few of the classes are "up in the air" for rules, such as VTA & Touring Car. Rules will be determined this week.​
Thanks guys, for the continued support! Aaron, Ken and Todd- Michiana RC Raceways


----------



## Zoe's Dad (Apr 22, 2010)

looking forward to another exciting year of spending money and getting upset with my kid!! I personally cant wait..
oh yeah, Todd, Aaron, and Ken, all great guys willing to help out whenever they can.


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been too busy to finish off my 1/12th, I should be able to make it Wednesday and Friday. mmmmmmm new carpet.


----------



## Zoe's Dad (Apr 22, 2010)

not many people showed up last friday night..we need more racers..I was home before 11..thats b.s
bring em out
bring em out
bring em out


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

seemed like a good enough crowd this friday, I left at 11:40 any later and I will not be able to get out to the woods before noon, sucks getting older at least I can still feel young at the track Gary


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Ha! Ya found us! We had a total of 45 this week! Normal crowds have been in the mid to high 40's...

We'll do our best to get ya out at a decent time!


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

I did not mean to make you start a new thread I just wanted to know if most people used any one spot. Thanks Todd


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Ah, no biggie... Needed one anyway....

Phil, Ken... How ya guys doin?


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Doing pretty well how are you, Leah made the a at the halloween classic qualified 8th and I was 11th ended up winning the b, leah got put in the board, shut the car off she was driving very well. We will be up soon to run with you guys, when is the king of the road race?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Getting a good start to the 2010/2011 carpet season, A Main in both 1/12 and WGT at the Classic, 5 Ft Wayne drivers in the top 15. Thinks are looking good....ditto on the KoTR race, or Queen oTR if Leah has a good day


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey guys!

Awesome to hear you guys are doing well!

Looks like the KOTR will be Jan 16th- hope to see ya guys there! I just might do some 12th scale this year! Kinda missing it!!!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Awesome to hear you guys are doing well!
> 
> Looks like the KOTR will be Jan 16th- hope to see ya guys there! I just might do some 12th scale this year! Kinda missing it!!!


That's the weekend of the 3rd leg of the Midwest Grandslam series


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

:wave::tongue:


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

I just submitted an entry to the R/C IN ACTION! Video Contest and would be really grateful if you'd check out my entry. Its a short coarse A-main from Granger Offroad Remote Control Raceway
You can view my entry at: http://wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/48986/voteable_entries/9983441?ogn=website Thanks Gary ps you can vote each day, the contest has been going for awhile so I have no chance of winning anything but it could be good pr for Granger


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Miller Time said:


> That's the weekend of the 3rd leg of the Midwest Grandslam series


Let me get back to ya on that one, Ken... :thumbsup:


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

Oops I think my shameless plug had a bad link so I will try again http://apps.facebook.com/contestshq/contests/48986/voteable_entries/9983441


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

count me in I hope Gary


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

*off topic*

last night of voting and I am up to 18th any and all last minute votes would be appreciated at http://apps.facebook.com/contestshq/contests/48986/voteable_entries/9983441?ogn=facebook


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's the full Rundown for the Saturday Truck-In III​
*Times:* Doors open at Noon, Racing Starts at 3:30PM

*Cost:* $20 for the first class, then $10 for the second, $5 for each class thereafter. Dads and Lads bonus: Father & son racing combine costs. 
*Also on Cost:* Race Friday night, and your first entry is cut in *HALF*! (so first & second classes are $10 each, $5 thereafter!!!)

*Clarifications:* Foam tires strongly suggested for STADIUM TRUCKS. Short Course run the normal rubber tires (no foam)

*Basic Rules:*

*All trucks:*

Since this is a Carpet Track, we do ask that the trucks be CLEAN. Leave the mud at the dirt track, please...
ALL Chassis must be inspected- A piece of duct tape or protective film MUST cover all chassis screws. Also- NO protruding screws are allowed.

*Stadium Trucks:*

Novice & advanced classes use same rules. Difference is driver ability.
13.5 ROAR-Approved Brushless Motor
ROAR-Approved Hard Case 2C LiPo.
Foam Tires Scrongly Encouraged.
Any rubber tire cannot have large spikes.

*Short Course:*

Novice & advanced classes use same rules. Difference is driver ability.
17.5 ROAR-Approved Brushless Motor
ROAR-Approved Hard Case 2C LiPo.

Any questions, feel free to ask on here!


----------

